

Ask HN: Where to go to find good Django devs? - fjabre

Wondering if anyone knows any django shops or sites to goto where I can find good django devs for hire.<p>My cofounder and I already have a working prototype in place for our django based web app but there's only 2 of us and it's more like a 3 person job...<p>I've usually checked elance/guru in the past but the django community seems to have grown tremendously since then.<p>Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thanks
======
tomh-
<http://djangogigs.com/> <http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=50788>

------
mgrouchy
If you are looking to oursource, these guys do django as well
<http://itteco.com/>

